# Potty accidents after spay?



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Over the years several of my gals have had "spayed incontinence," for which there is a medication that stops the problem. I haven't seen the problem with poop. This probably merits a call to your vet, in any case.

Good luck!


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

I'll give them a call next week.

Might I add she's on antibiotics for her spay lump. Would that cause poop problems too?


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

It's too early for spay incontinence. That's a hormonal problem. But I do occassionally see dogs that have recently been spayed have a little housetraining bobble. I think it's probably inflammation at the uterine stump as the internal stitches dissolve. It should resolve fairly quickly. This is fairly likely for Bella since it's been both poo and pee (at least that's how I understood your post) and because she's reacting to the internal body wall stitches with the lump.


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks IowaGold. It has only been this week too, not last week. I'll keep an eye on her.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Bella's Mama said:


> Thanks IowaGold. It has only been this week too, not last week. I'll keep an eye on her.


Well that would fit with the inflammation from the suture starting to break down (it takes a little while before that happens). Keep an eye on her, but remember it's never wrong to have the urine tested if it continues.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Aw, poor Bella, she's probably so confused as to what's been going on with her body over the past couple of weeks! I hope the lump (and the housetraining bobble) goes away soon.


----------

